# The Vario has landed



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Just this minute received a nice big box at work from HasBean...

My new Mahlkonig Vario









Delivery was only £8 next day FedEx compared to £21 RoyalFail "special" delivery (how are they still in business?)

The box is much bigger than I expected and the outer box was stuffed with a hessian sack to stop the inner box getting damaged. Good packaging! When I pulled it out loads of green beans fell out. I've never actually seen/touched green beans before.









Can't wait to try it out when I get home.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations. Mine was pack in hessian sacks too - a nice touch, though they smelt of old dog and dropped fibres all over my flat. I had a lot of trouble with FedEx, I think they employ people without the cognitive capacity to function anything more complex than a door knocker.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I got mine from hasbean packaged in the same way







had such a coffee related geek out lol. I think that hasbean are literally the very best in customer service on the net. Whether its a £5 bag of beans or a piece of kit worth hundreds, you get good packaging, good delivery, quick replies to queries and good aftersales.

Have fun with the new toy


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

So there it now stands on my counter in pride of place next to my Classic.

If anyone ever tells you that it's not worth spending this much on a grinder then just tell them to use one of these. The sound of quality alone is worth the money. It's super smooth, quiet, weighty. Ahhhh, I think I'm in love.

I've still got to run some beans through it but I think I'll wait til tomorrow morning now. I chucked a handful of Grindz through just to see what it was like and, shall we say, it was a pleasurable experience.

I got a bag of Jailbreak with it too. I figured it was worth trying as I was already paying the postage so look forward to reporting back tomorrow.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I much prefer it to my Girlfriend's Preciso - feels much better built and I find it much easier to use as well as it being quieter.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

On a more somber note, I've just noticed that the PF holder looks bent? Is it supposed to be bent down on one side?

Neither my normal PF or my naked PF will sit on it without falling off









I probably won't be using it anyway as I prefer to just grind into the box and pour into the PF but still...


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

It shouldn't be bent. However with a naked PF it doesn't stay in place anyway so it's not that useful. On a positive note, I see you got one with number and letter markings - lucky! Mine doesn't have either and I only got it a month or so ago from HasBean. Can be frustrating having to count the lines for what setting you're on.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

cjbailey1 said:


> I much prefer it to my Girlfriend's Preciso - feels much better built and I find it much easier to use as well as it being quieter.


My Preciso broke. So plasticy


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> It shouldn't be bent. However with a naked PF it doesn't stay in place anyway so it's not that useful. On a positive note, I see you got one with number and letter markings - lucky! Mine doesn't have either and I only got it a month or so ago from HasBean. Can be frustrating having to count the lines for what setting you're on.


I thought they all came with lettering as every video I've seen they talk about it being on setting 2E for example. Like I said, I doubt I'll use the PF holder much anyway. I just fired off an email to Steve at HasBean to see what he has to say about it.



fatboyslim said:


> My Preciso broke. So plasticy


I guess the Preciso has basically the same build quality as the Virtuoso. I was very happy with that but this is definitely a step up. I might even make a little video of it in action for you tomorrow (or maybe I better get used to using it first so I don't make a fool out of myself







)


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

chimpsinties said:


> I thought they all came with lettering as every video I've seen they talk about it being on setting 2E for example. Like I said, I doubt I'll use the PF holder much anyway. I just fired off an email to Steve at HasBean to see what he has to say about it.


No lettering on mine, but it is quite old! I was looking at making up an acetate to lay on so I had something, but I never got round to it.



chimpsinties said:


> I guess the Preciso has basically the same build quality as the Virtuoso. I was very happy with that but this is definitely a step up. I might even make a little video of it in action for you tomorrow (or maybe I better get used to using it first so I don't make a fool out of myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making a fool of yourself is what online video is for isn't it?


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

No lettering here either. Ha the guide lines, but then just says espresso at the top, press at bottom with filter somewhere in between. On the micro scale, just has finer/ courser at top/bottom.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Steve emailed me back almost straight away and said just to try bending it back and he'd replace it if it snapped. It was really easy and now it's all straight and back to normal


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not envious at all... honest! been thinking of a Vario for a while (see recent thread- Mahlkonig Vario?) would love to know how you get on with them, the more I think about it the more I am persuaded to invest in one... soon!

Enjoy!

Mike100


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

mines not got letters either, it would be easier with letters but its ok without


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm looking at getting a Vario as well. The numbers and letters is a nice touch. Is this a feature on the newer models? has anyone bought one recently that doesn't have them?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I did my first proper grind this morning. All I can say is, Wow! Probably twice as fast as the Virtuoso with the same 18g beans. Where as with the Virtuoso I would have had to have it on setting zero or 1, I had the Vario on 2H and it still nearly chocked my Classic. I'll probably try it on 3H tomorrow and see how I get on from there. This is a very good sign as it gives lots of room to maneuver for those really stubborn beans.

From all the comments about lettering, it looks like I was lucky.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Totally different experience today and my first sink shot. I couldn't even drink it







I went for 3H on the grinder and 18g again, all looked well until I hit the brew switch. I had my first squirting gusher. Coffee came out in all directions and went everywhere. Never had that before. Anyway, that shot was undrinkable so I tried again using something like 2Q or there abouts. Again another squirting gusher. Maybe my tamping has gone to sh!t. I don't know.

I've not had a decent shot out of this Jailbreak yet. I know I'm just going to have to man up and get used to this grinder. Maybe at the weekend I'll have a bit more time to experiment and have more success.

Saying that, I ran some different beans (mexican altura from coffeebeanshop I think) through for my AeroPress and it was fantastic. Perfect consistency, lovely taste. Great!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Run the Mexican through for Espresso. I doubt you'll get any sink shots. I'd order more but they don't have any at the moment.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

chimpsinties said:


> Totally different experience today and my first sink shot. I couldn't even drink it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to go very fine for Jailbreak


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

For light roasts I have to go number 1 macro and almost the finest on micro slider. I'm having a very bad coffee morning, made one ok espresso, one gusher and some how made two rubbish V60s - couple sips and down the sink jobs.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

tribs said:


> Run the Mexican through for Espresso. I doubt you'll get any sink shots. I'd order more but they don't have any at the moment.


I will definitely be trying the Mexican with espresso tomorrow I think.



garydyke1 said:


> I had to go very fine for Jailbreak


Thinking about it maybe my first shot yesterday that choked it was updosed a bit. I remember chucking a couple more beans in than the 18g I measured because the VST look a bit empty. I'll try going much finer tomorrow and see how I get on.



Earlepap said:


> For light roasts I have to go number 1 macro and almost the finest on micro slider. I'm having a very bad coffee morning, made one ok espresso, one gusher and some how made two rubbish V60s - couple sips and down the sink jobs.


I think that I need to get used to this grinder. It was so easy with the Virtuoso, either zero or 1. not much choice or room for error. With this there are literally hundreds. It's a whole new game


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I use either 1 or 2 on macro and tweak within the first ten (A - J) on the micro. Our machines may be calibrated differently though. Actually, if you fancy taking a look underneath the rubber grommet and taking a snap of the position of the allen head screw, I'd be very interested to see where it is (seen mine at the bottom of the post). I reckon yours must be nearer the bulk of the grinder (making it finer) cos I'd have no chance choking my Gaggia with a light roast.

With the exception of tamper, we have identical gear I think. An 18g VST arrived in the post for me this morning that I've been playing with a bit - at the moment I prefer the 15g, but that's probably just because I'm used to it. I expect they'll both come in handy.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Macro on finest and micro between 8-12 clicks from finest has been my range for last two bags of beans.

Using red brick that was getting about 28g from 17g in about 27secs.

Few things I have noticed/done which has improved things

Assuming your only putting in the hopper what your grinding, run for at least 20 secs. To start with i thought i was grinding in about thirteen seconds, but put your head down and you'll see there are still grinds coming through (albeit only a few). - if you stop at 12 -13 take away the pf, then switch back on... I was surprised with how much continued to come through when It sounded and looked like it was done.

If you're moving between a course grind and espresso, run a couple of grams through when back at espresso. I found that when back on espresso a few courser grinds (obviously stuck) were being pulled through which seemed to be disturbing/impacting the stability of the puck ( my first espresso extraction after a brew always seemed to be a gusher- doing this seems to have solved it)


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Cheers for the info. I noticed yesterday that even though the grinding noise stops, grinds do still come out of the shoot for a while after. It makes sense to run a couple of beans through when altering grinds too.

I'll wack it right down to 1L today and see how we get on


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok todays experiments consisted of 2x sink shots and 2 acceptable shots.

First I tried Jailbreak on setting 1L, Totally chocked machine, I only got a few drips by 25s.

Second, another jailbreak on 2L. Not a bad extraction but still didn't like it so I binned it. Maybe I just don't like Jailbreak?!

Third, Mexican Atura on 2L. Not bad but not the best shot I've ever pulled. At least it was drinkable.

Fourth, Mexican on 2I. Perfect timing on this one but it was for my GF so I didn't get chance to try it as espresso. It tasted bloody nice in her black Americano that I made here though. So I think I've found the setting for the Mexican.

I'll try and have a look for that screw setting for you Earlepap later today


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Certain beans do tend to squirt all over the place no matter what you do


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

brun said:


> Certain beans do tend to squirt all over the place no matter what you do


Very darkly roasted or chaffy beans seem to do this.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

So does a Mazzer with brand new burr plates. Been getting terrible extractions all day only to discover I need to season my burr plates


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Is that what the white flecks you see in the grind sometimes. Chaff? Why do some beans have it and some not?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Different processing methods remove more than others.

Most of it is burnt off* during the roasting process but some can remain and gets dislodged during grinding.

The little white flecks are usually chaff (a woody matter) and not part of the bean itself.

I'm sure a roaster will have a better explanation for it than this.

*it is quite combustible and with build-up and a spark, this can cause fires in the flue without proper extraction


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw I occasionally in beans from coffeebeanshop. It never seemed to have a detrimental effect. Was just curious about it

I wonder if its the way they roast?


----------



## PaulM (Apr 7, 2012)

My vario arrived from Hasbean last friday (very fast delivery - so am really impressed). Came packed securely and with the same method as others have mentioned - hemp bags and a larger box for safety.

It did come with the letter and number markings that others have mentioned were missing on earlier models.

I don't have an espresso machine yet but I am using it for french press - I don't know what people recommend the settings should be and I'm a complete coffee newbie here, so am just setting the grinder to its coursest setting and charging away full throttle 

Am happy so far though - lots of beans tested, and my kitchen stinks of fresh coffee


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Great to hear you like it too.

I certainly think towards the higher numbers would be right for the French press. I was uing 7ish today for my AeroPress and I think I'll go higher tomorrow.

Do you have plans to "acquire" an espresso machine any time soon?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Taken a look under the rubber thing yet chimp? By the sounds of it I think our grinders are calibrated differently rather than mine being defective - I hope so anyway. Macro 7 would be way to coarse for aeropress on mine and I've yet to choke my gaggia with anything yet. Had it at 4 for v60 earlier. I guess it's a good feature - despite there being no mention of it in the manual - since if you're using it mostly for espresso you can have it calibrated fine all over for more adjustability at the top end, or you could set the whole thing to be coarse for brew fine tuning.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

How's this for ya?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

That's grand ta.


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

I've purchased Dandh's second hand Vario - should be arriving tomorrow, I've really quite excited!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I was quite surprised someone would sell one so soon. Even if you can't make it perform as well as expected, it's a hell of a cool bit of kit to part with so soon. Maybe he just got buyers remorse in a big way









I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

After much deliberation, I'm pretty sure I'll be getting one of these at the end of the month also.

Looks like a great balance of quality and adjustability (if that's a word).


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> I was quite surprised someone would sell one so soon. Even if you can't make it perform as well as expected, it's a hell of a cool bit of kit to part with so soon. Maybe he just got buyers remorse in a big way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd missed this. Yes that was a shock. To be honest, I had suspected the manual route was not going to be the best for him to take. I am glad he didn't buy one of the more expensive espresso machines he was talking about originally.

I love my Mazzer, but I do envy the flexibility and kitchen friendly size and appearance of the Vario.


----------

